# Fetching



## ChocolateMuse (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay my lab will go to fetchup a canadian goose but prior to picking it up of which he has trouble still because of its size. He attempts to pick it up but has started putting his foot on it and pulls feathers from it until I instruct him in a more louder tone to fetch it up. Just started this. Any ideas to correct this type behavior?


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

When they start pulling feathers, walk up and take the bird away. Don't scold or say anything. Keep throwing it till the pup picks it up and brings it back, then praise and let the pup know it did good. A goose might not be the best to start with though. Start with something that is easy for the pup to pick up.


----------



## ChocolateMuse (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks goosehauler. He picks everything else up without any problems (pheasants, ducks, etc.) He is 4 and just started picking up geese this year. It has been a long haul training since I got him at 1.5 years old. Really a great dog wished I would have found him earlier. He started picking up geese really good but the past week while training he started this feather pulling deal and I haven't scolded him because I didn't want to confuse him.


----------



## kghops (Oct 29, 2009)

Be sure to praise the dog when it picks it up correctly. Many forget that part.

It just sometimes takes some dogs longer to figure out how to carry geese.

Have fun training.

Kg


----------

